# Best way to avoid death?



## Rhys_Po (30 Jun 2009)

Well, not quite but .....

****Clueless newbie alert ******

Right - my story. 45 year old in decent enough nick to still turn out and play rugby every now and then (albeit with wrecked knees, which is par for the course as far as 30 years of rugby* is concerned).

I've been commuting on a hybrid for over a year (14 miles each way Teddington -> Mayfair, only a couple of short climbs through Richmond Park) - started to get bored and wanted something that'll give me a decent workout and be a little more 'fun', so ... got a great deal on a 2nd hand Pearson Touche with the intention of going fixed.

Took it out on fixed for the first time this week and it just felt really weird (right from 'how the hell do you get your feet in the toestraps while it's moving'?). It's become fairly apparent that I'm going to need a fair bit of re-education before taking on London traffic. I probably looked to the casual observer like a much larger version of a four-year-old the first time he realises that dad's let go of the saddle. I must also admit that the concept of kerb strike on fixed in heavy traffic means that nappies are probably not out of the question either.

What's the general consensus on here ... am I better off starting on freewheel to get used to the 'no gears' concept and then make the move to fixed, or bite the bullet ... spend a few weeks on fixed and faceplant a few times on quiet roads?

*_NB - Although I have played rugby for a while, I am still clinically allergic to broken limbs._


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jun 2009)

Nah you'll be reet. Honestly.


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Jun 2009)

Contentious point, but if you have dodgy knees from playing rugby as I do, I wouldn't go near a fixed wheel. Too much grinding (regardless of what fixators on here say about it being no more damaging, or even less damaging than a geared bike) and pressure on knees surely. My knee surgeon said spin or be on a long waiting list for knee replacements at 60/65 when last consulted.


----------



## 4F (30 Jun 2009)

As a 43 year old who has recently converted to fixed just bite the bullet and before you know it you will wonder what the problem was. I would however suggest starting on some quite roads and be aware that there will be a time in the first few days where you will forget and try and freewheel. I found that I only had to learn this lesson twice.

Also I would add that the first few weeks of going down hills are interesting  however you soon get the hang of them


----------



## Amanda P (30 Jun 2009)

Why did you choose fixed?

It may be heresy to say it here, but I would not choose a fixie to ride in heavy traffic, for the reasons you allude to. Single speed maybe.

Fixies are great, but not the tool of choice for busy roads. I gather they have become fashionable in That London recently, but this seems to me a triumph of style over function...


----------



## Rhys_Po (30 Jun 2009)

I went flip-flop to give me the option.

It seems a trade-off between a better workout, increased leg-strength, smoother action, more fun etc etc and 'more likely injury'.

Looks like I'm currently leaning towards freewheel.


----------



## 4F (30 Jun 2009)

Rhys_Po said:


> Looks like I'm currently leaning towards freewheel.



But thats like the worst of 2 evils, you loose any benefit of forward momentum that you get by riding fixed.


----------



## colinr (30 Jun 2009)

It's not a crime to use brakes on a fixie either  I always ride on the hoods in traffic so I can use both brakes with a bit of help from the legs, not the other way round.


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Jun 2009)

Rhys_Po said:


> Took it out on fixed for the first time this week and it just felt really weird (right from 'how the hell do you get your feet in the toestraps while it's moving'?).



1, clip in as you're moving off
2, do not take foot out while moving
3, take foot out when you stop


----------



## MajorMantra (30 Jun 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Fixies are great, but not the tool of choice for busy roads. I gather they have become fashionable in That London recently, but this seems to me a triumph of style over function...



There are plenty of people in it solely for the fashion but I don't think fixed in traffic is remotely unsafe. Personally I feel slightly more in control when filtering or slipping between gaps at low speed because of the direct connection of the fixed gear. I would _never_ advocate riding fixed on the road without at least one brake though.

I'm not a fixed gear evangelist (hey, I just bought an expensive geared road bike) but there's a lot hooey that's comes from both critics and proponents of fixed gears. They are just another way to get around that have their own advantages and disadvantages. _Some _people get on well with them and prefer them for _some_ kinds of riding. In my (humble) opinion they are neither a panacea nor a silly fad, but something in between that can be a hell of a lot of fun.

Matthew


----------



## colinr (30 Jun 2009)

> 1, clip in as you're moving off
> 2, do not take foot out while moving
> 3, take foot out when you stop



Or, as this morning went (I blame this all on wearing the wrong trainers)

1. Fail to flip pedal, miss toe clip. It's ok, I'll get it next time
2. Here we go... bugger, missed again. Next time.
3. Nope, going too fast now. I'll just use the other side of the pedal then. Good job these plastic clips are too flexible for hard pedal strikes.

...

4. It's ok, I can trackstand a bit, these lights will change any moment
5. Actually, I'm not really any good at this, and the lights are still red.
6. Extract foot at least minute while falling over sideways. Only looked slightly stupid.

Anyway, my SPDs arrived today so I can go through learning to start/stop all over again.


----------



## 4F (30 Jun 2009)

colinr said:


> Or, as this morning went (I blame this all on wearing the wrong trainers)
> 
> 1. Fail to flip pedal, miss toe clip. It's ok, I'll get it next time
> 2. Here we go... bugger, missed again. Next time.
> ...



Much easier with double sided spds. Which pedals did you get in the end, the m520's ?


----------



## colinr (30 Jun 2009)

> Much easier with double sided spds. Which pedals did you get in the end, the m520's?



Yep. I'm itching to fit them tonight, but I think it could make tomorrows commute a bit too "interesting".


----------



## Amanda P (30 Jun 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> There are plenty of people in it solely for the fashion but I don't think fixed in traffic is remotely unsafe.



Who said it was unsafe? I merely suggested that for reasons of pedal strike, difficulty for a newcomer to fixed riding clipping in, starting and stopping, and so forth, one might prefer to use a freewheel in heavy traffic. Fashion might be one of the reasons people don't. You may have other reasons: good for you.

A single-speed may seem like the worst of both worlds, but if you don't actually _need _gears (perhaps because you live and work somewhere flat), then ong a single you're not carting them about and your bike is that bit simpler, less cluttered, and needs less maintenance without them. 

If you go for a flip-flop hub, you can ride single-speed to work when you're mixing it with the traffic, and flip it to fixed for your weekend runs on the open road.

I use a fixie on my ride to work, but I only have to stop once on the whole trip (and there are no kerbs). If I were riding into town I'd usually choose something with a freewheel; the original poster may choose to do the same.


----------



## Amanda P (30 Jun 2009)

Oh. And none of us can avoid death for ever, whatever type of transmission we choose.


----------



## MajorMantra (30 Jun 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Who said it was unsafe?



Sorry, I inferred that. My bad. 

My first clipless experience was on my fixed and perhaps because of that I don't find the experience of clipping in and out very different to doing it with a freewheel. Stopping and starting isn't all that different either except that with the fixed I have to lean on the front brake to rotate the cranks to a starting position once I've stopped.

Again though, this is just my personal experience and opinion.

Matthew


----------



## Rhys_Po (30 Jun 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> If you go for a flip-flop hub, you can ride single-speed to work when you're mixing it with the traffic, and flip it to fixed for your weekend runs on the open road.
> 
> I use a fixie on my ride to work, but I only have to stop once on the whole trip (and there are no kerbs). If I were riding into town I'd usually choose something with a freewheel; the original poster may choose to do the same.



The main reason I've decided to go singlespeed/fixed is that I want a bit of a workout (on my Hybrid, I'm doing the 14miles each way hardly breaking sweat) and also want something that's a bit more fun. 

The singlespeed commute / fixed weekend flipflop is definitely something I'm considering. The one thing that confuses me about the flipflop concept is that most puncture resistant tyres (Armadillos / Gatorskins etc ) have unidirectional treads, don't they? This presumably means that as well as flipping the wheel, you also have to refit the tyre?


----------



## Amanda P (30 Jun 2009)

If Sheldon is to be believed, the directional thing is of highly marginal benefit. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Amanda P (30 Jun 2009)

Rhys_Po said:


> The main reason I've decided to go singlespeed/fixed is that I want a bit of a workout (on my Hybrid, I'm doing the 14miles each way hardly breaking sweat)



Then pedal harder man!

Most people find that fitting a computer helps. It records the time it takes to cover the journey and your average speed. Many users find that they become obsessed with reducing the first and increaseing the second.

Alternatively, a couple of house bricks in each pannier.

Both probably cheaper than a fixie, but not, I'll admit, as much fun. Or as trendy.


----------



## D4VOW (30 Jun 2009)

Keep it fixed and in a very short time you will be wondering why you thought it was difficult.

With regards to flipping the wheel and changing the direction of the tyre, it amazes me how many people can't figure out how to flip a wheel while keeping the direction of the tyre the same. If you flip the wheel over instead of turning it around you will change cogs and keep the tyre running in the same direction.


----------



## Potter (30 Jun 2009)

Seems like the fun police are at work here: http://www.thelocal.de/society/20090630-20291.html

Best comment though: "Personally, I think fixed-gear bikes are dangerous. That is why I love them."


----------



## Bigtwin (30 Jun 2009)

Had a fixed and SS for London commuting. Used the SS most of the time as the fixed had no reckonable advantage for the job, and a lot of disadvantages. Life was just a lot easier on the SS.

Although no one here was (Joe24 will be along in a min though - watch this space) many fixed riders will blather on about "soft option" and "diluting the brand" etc etc about SS. Balls - ride whichever you get on better with. My personal view is that for start-stop heavy traffic SS is the no-brainer option.


----------



## Rhys_Po (30 Jun 2009)

User1314 said:


> I practised in Richmond Park a few times before I took my Fixie out in London, so that I didn't embarass myself and built up a bit of leg muscle oomph by going up the long slopes and steep hill there.




I know the very hill ... it's on my daily commute!




User1314 said:


> I'm also aged (*cough, ahem) *and played rugby until a couple of years back, when my ribs couldn't take the hits anymore




Probably a fair chance I've played with or against you then (London Welsh Occies).

Thanx for all the advice folks - must say this forum makes a welcome change from some of the others I've tried to get fixie advice ... apparently you're a wimp unless you've built your own bike from a penny farthing and bits of the original Gutenberg press and would rather use the back of a bus for stopping assistance than spoil the line of your bike by adding things like brakes.


----------



## Joe24 (30 Jun 2009)

You probably went onto LFGSS, they are mainly just cnuts.
Fixed is great, i love it. Its all i ride, and im faster on it. Ive done 200rpm on a 65" gear, and i think ive done 200rpm or close on the 72" gear i have. Ive also gone into Derbyshire on the 72" fixed and done some pretty steep hills, and been around wales on it.
Fixed in traffic is fine, you just have to be confident with fixed. Ive rode in very heavy traffic on my fixed and its fine. Use your front brake and leg brake, or have a rear brake if you need and you will be fine. You need to learn to relax your legs and sort of coast along, just having the pedals pushing your legs around.
Dont do what alot of the fixed gear people in london do and put on a big gear, you dont need it.
Dont be ashamed to have 2 brakes if you need.
Dont worry if you make a few mistakes, like stopping peddling or something.
To get into the straps, put one foot in and tighten that one up, then, make sure the other one is lose, push off andtry and put your foot in. Then, when your foot goes in, you need to grab the bit of strap hanging off and tighten the strap on your foot.
Sounds complicated, but its not bad when you get used to it.
Clipless on fixed is much better though IMO.


----------



## MajorMantra (30 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> To get into the straps, put one foot in and tighten that one up, then, make sure the other one is lose, push off andtry and put your foot in. Then, when your foot goes in, you need to grab the bit of strap hanging off and tighten the strap on your foot.
> Sounds complicated, but its not bad when you get used to it.
> Clipless on fixed is much better though IMO.



When I was riding my fixed with toeclips and straps I never actually tightened them down and it worked fine. Obviously I couldn't pull up as effectively as I can now with my clipless pedals but they worked fine. If you're riding in traffic and have to stop suddely it's much nicer to have slightly loose straps so you can pull your foot out in a hurry.

Matthew


----------



## yenrod (1 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Nah you'll be reet. Honestly.



I trust you Dan - honest !


----------



## kyuss (1 Jul 2009)

D4VOW said:


> With regards to flipping the wheel and changing the direction of the tyre, it amazes me how many people can't figure out how to flip a wheel while keeping the direction of the tyre the same. If you flip the wheel over instead of turning it around you will change cogs and keep the tyre running in the same direction.



Perhaps you could explain to those of us without the ability to defy the laws of physics, exactly how you do that then.


----------



## Rhys_Po (1 Jul 2009)

kyuss said:


> Perhaps you could explain to those of us without the ability to defy the laws of physics, exactly how you do that then.



Turn it inside out?


----------



## colinr (1 Jul 2009)

> Perhaps you could explain to those of us without the ability to defy the laws of physics, exactly how you do that then.


Using my expertly crafted post-it note wheel I reckon this is possible.

If you hold the wheel with the valve at 6 o'clock, and your hands at the 3 and 9 o'clock positions you can rotate it around the X axis (the imaginary one running between your hands) so that the valve ends up at 12 o'clock. Tread will be facing the same direction but the hub will be the other way around.

Actually, my paper is lying. This doesn't work.


----------



## Rhys_Po (1 Jul 2009)

Errr .......

Actually - got it! ... piece of piss.

Flip the wheel, then use a marker pen to draw new treads going the other way.


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

kyuss said:


> Perhaps you could explain to those of us without the ability to defy the laws of physics, exactly how you do that then.



Glad it's not just me then


----------



## aserota (1 Jul 2009)

Hi Rhys,

I ride a similar route and distance each day on fixed so thought i should comment.
I commute 30 miles daily (15 either way) from NW London to London Bridge. I commute on a stock Bianchi Pista, with flat handlebars and a good front brake. I am currently running an 80" gear, but that is because it suits my riding style.

I used to commute on a Dolan Precursa Track bike, using a 69" gear, which was much quick off the line, but a nightmare on flyovers and felt far to spinney.

Im on LFGSS and its a great forum, but like any forum theres a trend and youve got to do what feels comforable for you rather then what will make others 'respect' you.

I find the fixed ride more exciting/challenging for climbing and far more controlable in traffic then a geared bike (other may not agree). It took me 1-2 days to properly get used to riding fixed, but unless im doing 100+ miles a day or am riding just hills, i wont ride anything with a freewheel.

I still dont understand people who ride brakeless, or have any respect for them!


----------



## skwerl (2 Jul 2009)

D4VOW said:


> With regards to flipping the wheel and changing the direction of the tyre, it amazes me how many people can't figure out how to flip a wheel while keeping the direction of the tyre the same. If you flip the wheel over instead of turning it around you will change cogs and keep the tyre running in the same direction.



please, please tell us this is a joke. please


----------



## D4VOW (2 Jul 2009)

skwerl said:


> please, please tell us this is a joke. please



In the same vane as getting a child to try and touch their nose with their elbow and telling them you can do it but won't show them how because they will then know how to do it


----------



## Rhys_Po (7 Jul 2009)

[Update] Bit the bullet and went straight to fixed .... just one thing to say
I absomafeckinglutely get it!!

Love it! I'm sure there will be a few forgetful surprises in coming weeks, but I have to honestly say I doubt whether I'll ever want to ride my Hybrid again.

Going to give it one more week of familiarisation, then start commuting in on it.

Thanx for all the tips folks.


----------

